

Welcome to the Locker Project: TLP - rb01usa
http://blog.lockerproject.org/welcome-to-the-locker-project-tlp

======
ctide
I've been working on something like this, but from a different angle at
<http://lifetrckr.com/>

It's all functional, even though it's extremely bare at this point, but the
goal is to help people distill all these things they do online into a single
readable format. For the initial pass for me, it seemed easiest to take all of
that 'stuff' and turn it into a calendar subscription. It's a neat and simple
way to visualize all of these things that are floating around out there.

So as not to highjack this post, the biggest problem I saw with The Locker
Project is that it's very unfriendly to normal users. I'm sure eventually apps
will be built on top of that people can run locally to view and manage their
data, but in the mean time, it's very much a toy for geeks and not much more.

~~~
rb01usa
I believe they are aiming to be the framework for other apps to build upon; I
think that was their original statement--Singly I think would be their user
friendly tool on top of the Locker they are working on.

------
sixwing
The Locker Project and Singly have been picking up speed since around the time
of the Strata Conf:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/creator_of_instant_mess...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/creator_of_instant_messaging_protocol_to_launch_ap.php)

------
kleiba
Gosh, I hate this semi-transparent gray box at the bottom of webpages like
that one. I'm using a netbook so screen estate is quite limited, and these
boxes are really obnoxious. Is there a way to turn them off?

~~~
pavel_lishin
You could modify your user stylesheet:

    
    
        #posterous_footerbar { display: none; }

